# Suche Clan :)



## wtfteddy (13. April 2015)

Hallo ich suche einen BFH Clan hauptsächlich kann auch Multigaming sein.
Zu mir bin 20 und zocke eig. alles Kreuz und Quer. Habe auch einen eigenen TS3 Server + nen BFH Server.

Bei interesse einfach melden


----------



## Icedaft (13. April 2015)

Schau hier mal rein, BFH-Spieler werden hier auch immer mehr...

GVS- German Veteran Squad :: GVS- German Veteran Squad


----------

